# Apple Store Vancouver - location TBD



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.ifoapplestore.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=299

Looks like just like Calgary, a store to be built for next Christmas. Possibly a November opening. I suspect somewhere in the old Holt Renfrew space in Pacific Centre but can they build it in time??


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

its about time vancouver got one!


----------



## anachronism (Aug 13, 2006)

They're putting it in Pacific Centre?

Its about time but it would be nice to have a store that's not in a mall, I think anyway.


----------



## zen.state (Nov 29, 2005)

mac station is about the best current apple dealer in Vancouver but even they suck. A friend of mine had ram installed there in their mac mini a few months ago. I opened it up less than a week ago to blow it out with air and saw that the service person had not put the screws back that hold the inner frame to the mobo. we called them and they gave us screws but come on! its simply pathetic that they would do that.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

I'd actually be surprised if they put the store downtown. It would be nice, but I put my bets on Tinseltown. Eighteen gabillion stores and a city's-worth of consumers roaming around, right on the SkyTrain for (relatively) easy access and probably enough floor space.

If you put the store right downtown, you're just going to suck out any Apple consumers from FutureShop, BestBuy, Compusmart, London Drugs or the Apple-dedicated shops all the way up to WestWorld and Simply Computing on Broadway. The big stores would be disappointed but the diversity of their products would keep them sane. 

If I was a dedicated Apple reseller, I would be majorly pissed if the mothership landed that close to me and sucked away my potential/current costumers.

In any case, hasn't the trend in other cities that have Apple stores to put them exclusively in the 'burbs (I'm thinking of Laval, of course  ).


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Aren't they putting a new food court there?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Betty Woo said:


> I'd actually be surprised if they put the store downtown. It would be nice, but I put my bets on Tinseltown. Eighteen gabillion stores and a city's-worth of consumers roaming around, right on the SkyTrain for (relatively) easy access and probably enough floor space.


Is that the same as Metrotown??


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Is that the same as Metrotown??


Yeah. Tinseltown/Metrotown... I never can remember the actual name of the place since going there always induces post traumatic distress amnesia in me


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

My formula for Canadian locations is that it's an upscale mall that used to have an Eatons, and has a Pottery Barn, Williams-Sonoma, or Holt Renfrew... 

I think Metrotown is just a plain big mall and has no upscale, fashion-oriented clientele. Too many teens and mall rats. The sales will be to Yuppies and Prada moms. Park Royal would make sense in this respect!


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> My formula for Canadian locations is that it's an upscale mall that used to have an Eatons, and has a Pottery Barn, Williams-Sonoma, or Holt Renfrew...
> 
> I think Metrotown is just a plain big mall and has no upscale, fashion-oriented clientele. Too many teens and mall rats. The sales will be to Yuppies and Prada moms. Park Royal would make sense in this respect!


Park Royal may make sense. It wouldn't piss off the local central Apple-dedicated resellers. 

On the other hand, unless there were some killer deals, I woudn't go to it -- just too inconveniently located for me (and, perhaps, a lot of other actual Apple product buyers).


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

anachronism said:


> Its about time but it would be nice to have a store that's not in a mall, I think anyway.


Apple has very few, if any stores that aren't in malls. Malls provide the casual foot traffic Apple wants/needs.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Betty Woo said:


> If I was a dedicated Apple reseller, I would be majorly pissed if the mothership landed that close to me and sucked away my potential/current costumers.


Oh, they have been and are majorly pissed - Apple's done exactly that in several US locations.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> My formula for Canadian locations is that it's an upscale mall that used to have an Eatons, and has a Pottery Barn, Williams-Sonoma, or Holt Renfrew...


Interesting...that's Apple's formula too.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> I think Metrotown is just a plain big mall and has no upscale, fashion-oriented clientele. Too many teens and mall rats. The sales will be to Yuppies and Prada moms. Park Royal would make sense in this respect!


That's exactly what I thought as well. The North Shore has the right demographic and doesn't have too many Apple resellers.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Vancouver's Pottery Barn is on South Granville at Broadway, not in any mall but in a uppity, fashion area. I can't see Apple doing a streetfront here.


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Vancouver's Pottery Barn is on South Granville at Broadway, not in any mall but in a uppity, fashion area. I can't see Apple doing a streetfront here.


And it would piss off the Apple resellers since West World, Simply Computing, FutureShop, Best Buy and London Drugs are all within walking distance


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Betty Woo said:


> And it would piss off the Apple resellers since West World, Simply Computing, FutureShop, Best Buy and London Drugs are all within walking distance


Believe me - Apple doesn't care about pissing those folks off. Apple will put a store where they feel it best serves *Apple's* needs, not other resellers.


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Apple's General Forumla For Capital - Make money and make it hard!


----------



## Betty Woo (Feb 5, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Believe me - Apple doesn't care about pissing those folks off. Apple will put a store where they feel it best serves *Apple's* needs, not other resellers.


Yeah... I got that from your other posts. That's what the' ' was to imply.

Somebody's really gotta come up with a 'lame attempt at sarcasm' emocon... .

Just by chance, would you know what percentage of Apple store sales are from computers, repairs and iPods (and accessories) and computer peripherals?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Betty Woo said:


> Yeah... I got that from your other posts. That's what the' ' was to imply.


Sorry...missed that... 


> Just by chance, would you know what percentage of Apple store sales are from computers, repairs and iPods (and accessories) and computer peripherals?


Nope - Apple doesn't break down stores sales like that....well...they do but they don't tell us. 

I'd bet the vast majority of sales are from iPods and Macs.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Heck, if these resellers are doing a crap job in expanding market share, let them languish. Apple has to fight for Apple.

Besides, Apple is targetting those people who might never ever visit a reseller (excepting Future Shop, Best Buy, Compusmart and London Drugs). Having an expanded Apple presence is good for market awareness!


----------

